# CPC-A looking for a job in charlotte NC



## smathur860 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just received my CPC-A. I am very excited. This was my first try. I am looking for an entry level position in Charlotte NC. Any help will be greatly appreciated..
 Contact me at  
smathur860@yahoo.com


----------

